# My Finishing Touch



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Everyone needs one of these...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Got one! :wink:

















David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Whatever it is, I ain't everybody, I don't need one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

K.I.S.S....
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/32191-non-electric-branding-irons


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out Wolverine Custom Woodcraft, they are in Alberta and make beautiful irons and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Danman1957 said:


> Check out Wolverine Custom Woodcraft, they are in Alberta and make beautiful irons and the price is very reasonable.


I assumed it was done with a laser engraver


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodburned labels are very cool.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> Woodburned labels are very cool.


I got mine through a Chinese purveyor on Etsy - $64 shipped for a 2.5” X 2.5” brass die and threaded rod with wooden handle. (The cheaper ones are made of aluminum, which I wonder will hold up log term.) Quality was excellent and it took about a month from order to delivered.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Hmincraftsupplies


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> The cheaper ones are made of aluminum, which I wonder will hold up log term.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/Hmincraftsupplies


get them too hot and they're done for..


----------

